# Mountain bike shorts



## MntnK (Apr 1, 2015)

A question for female mountain bikers: What shorts have you used that sufficiently protect your female parts over long rides? In other words, have you found shorts made for real riders that put function over fashion? Shorts that are padded to protect, have functional features such as water resistant and rip resistant, and have legs that are made for bikers (i.e. big enough to fit women who have a bit of muscle in their quads)? Thanks - I appreciate any input. I have tried multiple shorts over the years and am still afraid of damaging my women parts with my long rides. Many of the women-specific mountain bike shorts put fashion first; I'm looking for a pair that puts function first.


----------



## Dr. Dolittle (Feb 1, 2013)

If you're mainly looking for padding and realistic size leg openings and not worried about looks, have you tried men's shorts in a size small enough to fit you?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I actually wear my Lycra road shorts sometimes. Some mountain biking shorts like yeti has a separate liner so I just get the baggies to wear over my lycra shorts if I want to wear baggies. 

I'm a more XC rider so I'm not too worried about ripping up my more expensive road shorts. 

I have also found the liners that come with Fox shorts adequate.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I mix and match my liners depending on the length of the ride. I am a devoted used of chamois cream as that really helps me to stay comfortable. Girlonbike's suggestion of road shorts is good: you can wear those as liners too. 

I myself have found plenty of functional shorts but it can take some looking around.


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

For long rides, I wear my favorite road chamois (happens to be Pearl Izumi, YMMV) and Shredly baggies on top for extra protection in case I go down. Shredly also makes a chamois, but I haven't tried it.

But a far as protecting your soft tissue, a properly-fitting saddle is what is really important.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I have some Shredly liners and I really like them for days when I know there are going to be a lot of saddle miles.


----------



## H2oChick (Dec 14, 2006)

Chamois selection depends on the rider; some of my friends like thinner padding and others more thick. I'm thinking it's a saddle + chamois + rider combination that dictates what works best. The last 3-4 pair of baggies w/liners I bought, the liners were too small for the liner. If the liner fit perfect, the shorts were too big (had the cleaners take them in) and on my current Fox shorts the sticky at the bottom of the liner bugs so I just roll it up to the outside. 
And yes, chamois cream for longer rides for sure!


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

formica said:


> I have some Shredly liners and I really like them for days when I know there are going to be a lot of saddle miles.


Second this. If you're looking for baggies, Shredly are the only pair I've found that fit my curves and quads, and they really take a beating and have good features (thigh vents, etc). YMMV on fit, of course. Their chamois is also great, I wear that underneath and have found it comfy on long rides.

I also wear my spandex shorts a lot, team kit etc. though.

A bunch of my friends swear by the POC and Yeti baggies. The Yeti ones didn't fit my curves as well as Shredly.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Voler has the best chamois for long rides that I have tried so far. Used it on a 100 mile race and it was comfy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

I hate baggies- too expensive and I just think they look silly. And really, they get in the way. I ride exclusively in lycra and they fit my quads just fine- cuz they're stretchy. They never bunch up or hang up, either. Lately I've found the Sugoi Evolution shorts work best for me, and you can usually find them on sale for a reasonable price for bike shorts.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yup, another vote for lycra. I've tried. I can't find any baggies I like. And I've noticed that some manufactures use thinner, not as nice chamios in the liners for the MTB shorts than they do in their road shorts. Right now my favorite lycra shorts are Pearl Izumi Quest and/ or Sugar (which are a lot shorter), they are well priced and I like the chamios. I did just get a pair of men's Royal's Drift with an adjustable waist (baggies without a liner) and they actually fit well, but they are pretty long and the leg flares out a bit more than I like.

I've heard many many good things about the Shredlys though but they are pricy so I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm a very big fan of the Pearl Izumi chamois. And, I finally found a pair of baggies that I like - Yeti Norrie women's shorts. They fit SMALL. But they hit right where they need to, are adjustable, and what's more, they are tight in the thighs - not too tight but tight enough to ensure that they don't catch. They are also pretty burly in terms of taking hits. They hold up very well in a crash type situation and I liked the fabric a lot - feels great and is very functional.

When I'm going on long rides, I just wear my trusty old pearl izumi chamois underneath. Because the fit can be strange, it's definitely best to size up or better yet, try them on. But if they do fit, they are pretty heavenly. 

Unfortunately, there's no magic solution. Finding a great pair of shorts that fit and work well is a trial and error process.


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

Good advice here!

For me, the Assos lady shorts are what keep me comfortable for long hours in my road saddle. 

I've been riding with them under a pair of thermal tights for my fatbiking all winter, and based on the opinions here, I think I'll try on some baggies without liner to protect my Assos shorts; rather than buy mtb-specific shorts. Thanks ladies!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Melll said:


> Good advice here!
> 
> For me, the Assos lady shorts are what keep me comfortable for long hours in my road saddle.
> 
> I've been riding with them under a pair of thermal tights for my fatbiking all winter, and based on the opinions here, I think I'll try on some baggies without liner to protect my Assos shorts; rather than buy mtb-specific shorts. Thanks ladies!


I've always wanted to try assos but have been too reluctant to drop the coin for it so I have Sugoi ones that I like. The reviews for the Assos bibs are awesome. I was in Italy at a bike shop at looked at their chamois and it has to be the nicest ones out there (and I'm quite a shopper). I can see why you like them.

Melll, you can also buy mtb-specific shorts and swap out their liners for your Assos ones. The Fox ladies liners aren't my cup of tea but I like their shorts. Currently, I have the same exactly shorts as Snowgypsy ^ (Yeti Norrie) and the shorts are awesome. I like my shorts long (to the knee) and for some reason, a lot of manufacturers think I want to wear them surfing and they have like a 5" inseam.

Speaking of the Norrie's: I also got them one size larger than my regular ones. The waist is kind of larger but the shorts are cut rather trim at the hips and legs so I just cinch up the side tabs and they fit pretty great.

My other favorite shorts are Mens Fox Racing shorts. They fit great (for some reason).


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

First shorts day, woohoo! Mix and matched 1 pair Dakine baggies over 1 pair Sugoi lycra chamois-knickers, awesome! Was glad of the knickers with all the snowmelt running down the road. Even with full fenders on the cross bike, you could feel the chill spray. Hi of 60F today, but snow tomorrow!


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

girlonbike said:


> I've always wanted to try assos but have been too reluctant to drop the coin for it so I have Sugoi ones that I like. The reviews for the Assos bibs are awesome. I was in Italy at a bike shop at looked at their chamois and it has to be the nicest ones out there (and I'm quite a shopper). I can see why you like them.
> 
> Melll, you can also buy mtb-specific shorts and swap out their liners for your Assos ones. The Fox ladies liners aren't my cup of tea but I like their shorts. Currently, I have the same exactly shorts as Snowgypsy ^ (Yeti Norrie) and the shorts are awesome. I like my shorts long (to the knee) and for some reason, a lot of manufacturers think I want to wear them surfing and they have like a 5" inseam.
> 
> ...


Thanks for those suggestions, I will definitely go looking to try on the Fox in ladies and mens, and look for the Yeti Norries. I agree - Ialso would prefer a long short for protection, something to my knee.

As for the Assos shorts, I absolutely adore them. I was wearing cheaper name-brand shorts before, but as my road/TT rides got longer than 2 hours I was having chafing/soreness issues.

Like you, I was in my LBS and felt one of the chamois, the feel of the way it compressed was incredible; I figured they were worth a $200 try (I was so sore). I went for a long test ride; then a few days later I wore them for a 6-hour ride and was unbelievably comfortable the whole time AND the day after. I was sold, worth the $$.

They've recently changed their chamois line from the S5 to the S7. You might be able to pick up the S5 shorts or bibs for a better price as stores replace old stock. I've done well picking up another pair of S5s on closeout, and a demo pair of S7s from a tester's wife on a tri forum - both chamois are excellent.


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

mtbxplorer said:


> First shorts day, woohoo! Mix and matched 1 pair Dakine baggies over 1 pair Sugoi lycra chamois-knickers, awesome! Was glad of the knickers with all the snowmelt running down the road. Even with full fenders on the cross bike, you could feel the chill spray. Hi of 60F today, but snow tomorrow!


Awesome, hooray for shorts weather!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Melll said:


> Thanks for those suggestions, I will definitely go looking to try on the Fox in ladies and mens, and look for the Yeti Norries. I agree - Ialso would prefer a long short for protection, something to my knee.
> 
> As for the Assos shorts, I absolutely adore them. I was wearing cheaper name-brand shorts before, but as my road/TT rides got longer than 2 hours I was having chafing/soreness issues.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Will do.... thanks for the suggestions. Yeah, chaffing and soreness are no good. I think it's one of the most important pieces of gear that gets overlooked because of price.

I just looked online. Colorado Cyclist has it on sale for $110 but only in L and XL. Do you think the shorts are true to size? Assos Women's H FI.Lady_S5 Short | The Colorado Cyclist

g


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

girlonbike said:


> Sweet! Will do.... thanks for the suggestions. Yeah, chaffing and soreness are no good. I think it's one of the most important pieces of gear that gets overlooked because of price.
> 
> I just looked online. Colorado Cyclist has it on sale for $110 but only in L and XL. Do you think the shorts are true to size? Assos Women's H FI.Lady_S5 Short | The Colorado Cyclist


Agreed! I definitely think short/bib selection is as important & deeply personal as saddle choice, as well as chamois cream use/not use as Formica mentioned too.

Yay for sales! I do think they fit true to size, but they have a lot of stretch and seem quite accommodating/little difference between sizes.

I'm not quite 5'2, 36" hips and 26" waist. I'm all quads/calves/bum. I tried on both S and M buying from my LBS, the S fit best, and according to Assos that's the right size. My closeout pair is an XS though, and fits just as well, I can't really tell which is which until I check the labels. Hope that helps


----------



## Asterope (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the liners that come with some MTB shorts - I find the padding too thin and the fabric too loose - so I wear lycra road shorts under my baggy shorts. I find a proper pair of knicks/road shorts has much better padding and good lycra provides a decent amount of compression.

I suffer from the big cyclist legs too which is annoying as I have a teeny tiny waist so anything that fits well at the waist gives me muffin legs at the quads... I found some good shorts made by a local brand and i'm sticking to them!!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

girlonbike said:


> I just looked online. Colorado Cyclist has it on sale for $110 but only in L and XL. Do you think the shorts are true to size? Assos Women's H FI.Lady_S5 Short | The Colorado Cyclist
> 
> g


I tried an Assos tight or bib once that was on sale, and it was way too small despite using the size chart. Not small as in snug, small as in I did not even get them on. I think they are what some would call a Euro fit, for the really slender build. Maybe it was just that model, but I swore off the brand after that.


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

Asterope said:


> I'm not a fan of the liners that come with some MTB shorts - I find the padding too thin and the fabric too loose - so I wear lycra road shorts under my baggy shorts. I find a proper pair of knicks/road shorts has much better padding and good lycra provides a decent amount of compression.
> 
> I suffer from the big cyclist legs too which is annoying as I have a teeny tiny waist so anything that fits well at the waist gives me muffin legs at the quads... I found some good shorts made by a local brand and i'm sticking to them!!


"muffin legs" is priceless, I know exactly what you mean. It's incredible what some ill-fitting shorts will do 



mtbxplorer said:


> I tried an Assos tight or bib once that was on sale, and it was way too small despite using the size chart. Not small as in snug, small as in I did not even get them on. I think they are what some would call a Euro fit, for the really slender build. Maybe it was just that model, but I swore off the brand after that.


Ugh. I wear the shorts and bib-less knicks, not the bibs (can't stand bibs when I need to pee, usually with some degree of urgency in a port-a-loo or in the bushes where I don't want to disrobe).

I wonder if there is a difference in sizing/compression between the bib and bib-less designs.

Sounds like maybe they do need to be tried-on.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

Melll said:


> Sounds like maybe they do need to be tried-on.


I think this is true for any and all mtb shorts. While I do love a good deal, I spend way too much time in my shorts to settle for less than rainbows-dancing unicorns - level comfort.

Try on a lot of sassy shorts, find what works, and buy five of them.

And Melll, I can't agree enough with the bibs. I don't understand how...why...I just will never be able to do this. Peeing while cycling is enough of a challenge. My husband bought me a "go-girl" as a gag gift this xmas. However, gag gift or not, I use it pretty frequently.

There's an art to finding the right cycling shorts. There's a definite science to answering the sudden call of nature on a crowded trail while wearing said cycling shorts. I'm still working on that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Everyone is certainly very different on saddle/shorts preferences! I offer yet another approach which stresses the importance of a great saddle fit... baggies with no liner! Some call me Leather Lips, but my lady parts are just fine with the combination of a WTB saddle pointed slightly forward and just a pair of shorts. I sit mostly on the back end of the saddle and my bits hardly touch at all. I never liked the diaper feeling of chamois, so this works well for me. Shoot, I've done 70+ mile MTB rides like this with NO issues! I do, however, prefer baggie style shorts that are completely lined with a mesh or other lightweight material. This gives a little wiggle room when seated. Unfortunately, the only shorts that come with a mesh liner are usually heavy DH shorts. I'm always on the lookout for that magic pair, and am always cursing the damn pad that all bike shorts companies seem to think that we need. The key to this chamois-less riding, though, is a great fitting saddle.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Leather lips. OMG. This thread is getting epically funny. 

Great points by everybody.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Melll said:


> Ugh. I wear the shorts and bib-less knicks, not the bibs (can't stand bibs when I need to pee, usually with some degree of urgency in a port-a-loo or in the bushes where I don't want to disrobe).


Have to agree that even on a short MTB ride that pee-freedom is more important than bib comfort. I do like bibs for the winter commute, though - with the layers necessary for a -20F commute, there is no way I am stopping to pee on a 1 hour ride! The lack of waistband constriction and protection from "breezes" make a bib shine on my winter commute.


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

snowgypsy said:


> I think this is true for any and all mtb shorts. While I do love a good deal, I spend way too much time in my shorts to settle for less than rainbows-dancing unicorns - level comfort.
> 
> Try on a lot of sassy shorts, find what works, and buy five of them.
> 
> ...


Rainbows-dancing unicorns, yes! Exactly.



mtbxplorer said:


> Have to agree that even on a short MTB ride that pee-freedom is more important than bib comfort.


Thanks, girls, it is so validating to hear that I'm not alone in my preference for shorts as opposed to bibs for bush toileting.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I like shorts. I just ordered a pair of Shredlys... I will be easy to spot on the trails


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just, FYI, I just got a pair of these:

Drift Short | Royal 2014

They aren't too heavy of a material and have the liner. They are mens but have an adjustable waist (another woman recommended them actually). I have big hips/butt and a small waist and they work. The legs are long though.


----------

